# Opinion on Router Table Setup



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Last year, wanting to get into routing, I bought a router table and router from a local woodworker who is a member of a local woodworking forum. Not knowing whether the asking price was a bargain or a bust, I paid the price and brought the setup home. Here's what I got:

Freud RTP1000 Router Table










Porter Cable 690 Router










Updated Freud Router Plate (not sure of the model - similar to this one)










The router table got bad reviews because of its non-metal routing plate. The upgraded plate hopefully solves the problem. 

What I don't like about the router table is actually the reason I bought it: The micro-adjust split fence. It never occurred to me that what I want is a single fence with micro-adjust capability. I spent quite a bit of time trying to set this table up to get a good rout on a piece of wood. When I was done, it was still off a little. 

If I get the table I want, which is probably an Incra, I will not need this one. I paid $125 for it. Is it worth that? When I got it, the router had a bad power switch, which I replaced. I'm not sure if any pieces are missing. There are a few extra pieces with it, including the original plate. It seems like this setup would be great for a woodworker who knows what he's doing. However, such a woodworker would probably want something better. What do you think?


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

I wouldn't have been critical of the non-metallic router plate. Hanging a PC 690 router...which is not very heavy...probably wouldn't have deformed any plate of reasonable thickness, especially one made of phenolic. But if you want a 3 HP behemoth, maybe aluminum is the way to go. But a word of caution: There are only a few "standard" sized plates (read: interchangeable) and a bunch of oddballs.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike first of all I think you got a good deal and don't see a thing wrong with what you have with the exception of your table not being stable. I may be wrong but it looks like legs would let it move around. You can fix that by building a base for it. Unless you are routing big doors and need a bigger table and more horse power I think you should be proud of what you have. Maybe there is something I am not understanding.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree with what everyone has already stated... nothing wrong with that table, or the insert. As for the fence, make one for it. Can be as simple as a 2x4 clamped in place, or something more dramatic. As long as it's 90% to the table, it will work fine. That router is a work horse.... should provide you with lots of use.


----------



## Litterbug (Nov 30, 2014)

+1 to what's been said. And you could probably sell that micro-adjustable fence for more than a couple of dollars to offset some of the cost of an Incra fence, if that's what you want.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike (patlaw)...when you say "it was still off a little" what do you mean...?

Are you saying that when the fences are aligned parallel and straight the dial knobs don't read zero...? Or that after you aligned the fences AND aligned the knobs that subsequent movement of the entire fence makes the alignment go off...like something's loose...?

BTW...sounds like you got a good deal...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

BrianS said:


> I agree with what everyone has already stated... nothing wrong with that table, or the insert. As for the fence, make one for it. Can be as simple as a 2x4 clamped in place, or something more dramatic. As long as it's 90% to the table, it will work fine. That router is a work horse.... should provide you with lots of use.


I have actually used a straight 2X4 as a fence with very good results. :smile:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, you can easily build this simple dust collection fence; it works very well. You need to use F or C clamps to keep it in position; Quick Grip style clamps do not provide enough holding force.

You got a good deal on your router and table. This should handle most jobs and it is nice to have a portable table. I would clamp it in place when using it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Patlaw..

When the Freud system was first introduced it was considered quite innovative though a bit fussy to set up. Unless there is some sort of mechanical defect, it should be capable of doing everything it was designed for. What kind of problem exactly are you having? I"m a solid advocate for the INCRA systems, but you got a good one there and a great lil table. Don't spend the money unless you absolutely have to right now...


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

did you pay $125 for that whole setup? if so, you got a fantastic deal!
i had the most awesome table setup and got each piece at a great price but didnt have the room for it in my little shop so had to sell it.
i ended up buying the little trim router table from Rockler which is nice and compact and works perfect and it was only $39 on sale.

its always nice getting a deal on something you need but if it doesnt work for you it wouldnt matter if it were free? so if your new table setup works good for you, then thats all that matters... plus you got it all for a great price so just use it and enjoy!


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, you can easily build this simple dust collection fence; it works very well. You need to use F or C clamps to keep it in position; Quick Grip style clamps do not provide enough holding force.
> 
> You got a good deal on your router and table. This should handle most jobs and it is nice to have a portable table. I would clamp it in place when using it.


I made and use Mike's fence. Works very well for me and was easy to put together with scrap materials I had on hand.

I feel you got a very good deal on the setup also.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful posts. When I bought the system, I thought I would be able to set the fence to allow me to cut slots in 3/4" boards for key hangers. The slot width is 9/16", as I recall. I bought the right size bit and tried to set the fence so that the slot was centered in the stock. After an hour, I thought I had it, but that was not to be the case. The slot was still off-center.

The first system I saw was the JoinTech. When I first saw this system, I thought it was a similar one. It's not because of the split fence. If I make my own fence to work with the Freud fence, I have to adjust both sides to try to get to the final alignment. That seems a little awkward. 

The biggest complication is that I don't have access to a table saw, jointer, or planer. Making a straight board is hard. I'm going to experiment with using one of my routers and my 4' level as a straight edge.

It's good to know that the price I paid is reasonable. If I decide to order the Incra, maybe I can get my money back on CraigsList. What I don't want to do is screw somebody with a bad deal. That has happened to me too many times over the years.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Good deal, decent router. Replacing the plate was a good idea. I rarely buy anything used anymore, but if the table and fence are flat, what could go wrong with a deal like this.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Straight Edge Board*



patlaw said:


> Thanks for the helpful posts. When I bought the system, I thought I would be able to set the fence to allow me to cut slots in 3/4" boards for key hangers. The slot width is 9/16", as I recall. I bought the right size bit and tried to set the fence so that the slot was centered in the stock. After an hour, I thought I had it, but that was not to be the case. The slot was still off-center.
> 
> The first system I saw was the JoinTech. When I first saw this system, I thought it was a similar one. It's not because of the split fence. If I make my own fence to work with the Freud fence, I have to adjust both sides to try to get to the final alignment. That seems a little awkward.
> 
> ...


You can always resort to a hand plane and a straight edge to get one side of the board true and straight. I have struggled in the past with some problems I do not understand; solved the edge problem by hand. THEN I ran the board through a table saw. Any chance you can use a table saw with a friend somewhere!! You might also be able to beg use of a planer sometimes. Some local wood suppliers have such tools for customer use or they may help with your problem boards. You have lots of options. Good luck to you. I agree; you got a very good deal on your RT.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, you only need to adjust one end of the fence. It does not need to be parallel with the table edges.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

If YOU like you got a good deal. There are lots of plans out there for a do it yourself table. Try one of those before spending a lot on the ready made ones. I have used a Woodpecker table with a Incra fence and a PC 690. It has served me well for many years. I bought the table from the Woodworking show at a good price. The Incra came from a guy who bought a lot of woodworking tools and discovered his sinus' couldn't take the sawdust. I was glad solve his sinus problem by buying his tools. Just mentioned that because there are deals to be had from folks who try it and don't like it or estate sales.


----------

